# May I have help deciding which sculptures to bronze?



## Gaer (Aug 28, 2022)

I'm doing a big art show in the Spring. It will take that long to get my sculptures bronzed.
It's only possible to have two sculptures bronzed.  
I don't want any compliments or validation please.
They are not great.  They are "eh".
and, not finished!  I'm still working on them!
I have no one to ask.  Which two of my clay sculptures should I have bronzed for the show?
I have six or so to choose from.  Remember, NOT FINISHED!
I can't decide and this can really help, if you can tell me which two I should choose.  Thanks so much!


----------



## Gaer (Aug 28, 2022)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Alligatorob (Aug 28, 2022)

Hard to choose, all are quite impressive (sorry could not resist a complement).

I guess it would kind of depend on the theme and nature of the show.  

However if I had to pick it would be the second one, the full body bearded man.  

Its hard to see how you'd be going wrong with any of them.


----------



## Pepper (Aug 28, 2022)

I like 1293 the best.  His expression intrigues me.


----------



## Kaila (Aug 28, 2022)

I think 92 and 93, though perhaps 90.

Might it partially depend on the type of Show?


----------



## Pepper (Aug 28, 2022)

Of the second batch I like 1148.  I like the detail.


----------



## Gaer (Aug 28, 2022)

Wow!  I didn't think 93 at all!  Thanks!


----------



## Kaila (Aug 28, 2022)

I posted when I hadn't seen that there were additional ones.
I would also consider 48.

I agree with @Pepper   's comment on 93, though.  I had that reaction as well, so perhaps that's a _keeper. _


----------



## Becky1951 (Aug 28, 2022)

1292 and 1294. They pair together well.


----------



## hawkdon (Aug 28, 2022)

92 an 66....good work....


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 28, 2022)

They all look great, but my choice would be 1148 and 1290'


----------



## Pepper (Aug 28, 2022)

93 reminds me of Christopher Walken


----------



## Leann (Aug 28, 2022)

1291 and 1293. But I love all of them.


----------



## Gaer (Aug 28, 2022)

Pepper said:


> 93 reminds me of Christopher Walken
> View attachment 236639


Hm-m-m!


----------



## Gaer (Aug 28, 2022)

You guys like 93?  That's interesting!  I never would have chose that one.
Now I'm totally confused!
Thank you all so much!


----------



## HoneyNut (Aug 28, 2022)

My votes are for 1293 and 1294, with 1148 as a runner-up.  I think 1291 should be marble, is there any chance of doing it in marble?


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 28, 2022)

1148


----------



## timoc (Aug 28, 2022)

1294


----------



## MarkinPhx (Aug 28, 2022)

I like them all but 92 looks like he has an interesting story to tell to us all.


----------



## bowmore (Aug 28, 2022)

1290 & 1292


----------



## Jules (Aug 28, 2022)

1292 and 1166.  Shows variety.  

1148 is a close third.


----------



## jujube (Aug 28, 2022)

1290 and 1291 have my vote.


----------



## Gaer (Aug 28, 2022)

Thanks everyone!  Looks like most people chose 93 and 92!  
This helps me a lot!


----------



## dobielvr (Aug 28, 2022)

1290
1148


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 28, 2022)

92
93


----------



## palides2021 (Aug 28, 2022)

I also like 1290 and 1148. It feels as if they are the same guy. I like their faces.


----------



## Tish (Aug 28, 2022)

@Gaer, I like the first and the third one.
You are so very talented.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Aug 28, 2022)

48


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 28, 2022)

i like 1291 and 1292


----------



## Gaer (Aug 28, 2022)

Oh dear, I forgot to show you this one, but people probably won't like it much.


----------



## caroln (Aug 28, 2022)

1290 and 1292
But don't second guess yourself.  Go with your gut.


----------



## dobielvr (Aug 28, 2022)

palides2021 said:


> I also like 1290 and 1148. It feels as if they are the same guy. I like their faces.


Same guy...That's what I was thinking.


----------



## MickaC (Aug 28, 2022)

1166 and 1291
It was hard to choose……they’re all amazing.
Your talent is very deep inside you…..don’t ever let that go


----------



## Murrmurr (Aug 28, 2022)

1291 is my favorite. I really, really like that one. It says so much.
Then 1148. The details look difficult to capture in a bronzing process, though. But maybe the process has changed a lot since the last time I saw it done. (in the 60s)
And, finally, 1166. That one's quite lovely and looks easiest to bronze, too, but I don't think it represents your style quite as well as the others....from what I've seen anyway.


----------



## Chris21E (Aug 28, 2022)

Voting for the Native American....


----------



## Owlivia (Aug 29, 2022)

I know you only want two, but if there is no particular theme to the show, I like the ones others have said, but then you added one more!    Any two of  these will be awesome:

1292
1293
1147
1148

Edited:  Any and All you posted would be awesome!


----------



## Lewkat (Aug 29, 2022)

1294 and 1148.


----------



## Wontactmyage (Aug 29, 2022)

Gaer said:


> I can't decide and this can really help, if you can tell me which two I should choose.  Thanks so much!


First choice-I think the tilted head bust. It’s unusual in that it’s tilted. The second choice one would be the Indian.


----------



## Wontactmyage (Aug 29, 2022)

Gaer said:


> Thanks guys!


Oh I did not see this set. 1148


Gaer said:


> Thanks guys!


----------



## Gaer (Aug 29, 2022)

Ok, Thank you all SO MUCH!  I'm narrowing it down now from your responses.  You don't know how much you're helping me!


----------



## caroln (Aug 29, 2022)

Let us know what you decide!


----------



## Remy (Aug 29, 2022)

1292 and1294. Additionally I like 1148

As requested, I'll refrain from a compliment but it's really, really hard to do so.


----------



## Gaer (Aug 29, 2022)

caroln said:


> Let us know what you decide!


Well, It will depend a lot on what it will cost to have them bronzed.  And I won't be able to get them to the Foundry until mid-October,
But, Yes, I'll let you know.  Thanks!


----------



## MountainRa (Aug 29, 2022)

1148, 1291


----------



## squatting dog (Aug 29, 2022)

90 and 48 get my vote. 
Assuming there isn't one of my handsome mug somewhere.


----------



## Gaer (Aug 29, 2022)

squatting dog said:


> 90 and 48 get my vote.
> Assuming there isn't one of my handsome mug somewhere.


Those two are the ones I'm thinking about.
(depends on the cost of putting them into bronze)


----------



## DebraMae (Aug 29, 2022)

I like 48 blizzard guy and 92 ancient face - how I saw them anyway.


----------



## Jules (Aug 29, 2022)

Chris21E said:


> Voting for the Native American....


Considering your market in the southwest, I think this is essential.


----------



## Gaer (Aug 29, 2022)

Jules said:


> Considering your market in the southwest, I think this is essential.


Good point!


----------



## Kaila (Aug 29, 2022)

Gaer said:


> Thanks everyone!  Looks like most people chose 93 and 92!
> This helps me a lot!


We all love being asked for our opinion!  
_Obviously!_


----------



## Chet (Aug 29, 2022)

The Indian.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 29, 2022)

I have no artistic abilities, but I choose 1294 and 1148.


----------



## WheatenLover (Aug 30, 2022)

1148 & 1292


----------



## Seren (Sep 24, 2022)

1292 and 1148

@Gaer Fascinating characters, all of them, and I would very much like to hear your journey as you sculpted these pieces, if ever you decide to share. What does preparation for the show involve? I can imagine it will be a lot of work...


----------



## Jamala (Sep 24, 2022)

Wow, you are one talented lady Gaer. Just had a look at your creations. They all deserve to be bronzed and on show. They need to be seen but if  forced to choose my favourite is #1148. Something about it is haunting and beautiful.


----------



## Gaer (Sep 25, 2022)

Jamala said:


> Wow, you are one talented lady Gaer. Just had a look at your creations. They all deserve to be bronzed and on show. They need to be seen but if  forced to choose my favourite is #1148. Something about it is haunting and beautiful.


I'm not back on the Forum yet but I popped in to get messages.
Thank you all for your input.  Yes, I changed#1148 slightly, but this is what i've decided.
I think, based on all your opinions, to bronze these two.


----------



## caroln (Sep 25, 2022)

Love your choices!


----------



## Jamala (Sep 25, 2022)

Gaer said:


> I'm not back on the Forum yet but I popped in to get messages.
> Thank you all for your input.  Yes, I changed#1148 slightly, but this is what i've decided.
> I think, based on all your opinions, to bronze these two.
> 
> ...


Terrific choice! Good luck and I would love to hear how it went, providing of course you feel like saying


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 25, 2022)

I'm very interested to see the final look. I love both pieces; the bearded man most especially. I can't imagine how he would look bronzed.


----------

